# ntpd onefetch?



## jem (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi,

On a host running 11.0-RELEASE-p1, I today noticed the following processes running:


```
root  48249   0.0  0.2  6668  2296  -  I    03:48       0:00.00 /bin/sh /etc/periodic/daily/480.leapfile-ntpd
root  48252   0.0  0.2  3928  1668  -  I    03:48       0:00.01 sleep 71232
```

Having never seen this before, I looked into the what the 480.leapfile-ntpd script does and discovered it invokes `service ntpd onefetch`.

However, I can't find any reference to a 'onefetch' function in any of the rc scripts, or in ntpd's man page.

Does this actually do anything?  If so, what?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2016)

It's basically the same as `service ntpd fetch` without the requirement to have it enabled in rc.conf.


----------

